# Other THC



## Blackie54 (Sep 19, 2014)

Is there an other type of plants that have THC..


----------



## Locked (Sep 19, 2014)

Blackie54 said:


> Is there an other type of plants that have THC..



http://montanabiotech.com/2011/03/2...nt-cannabinoids-other-than-medical-marijuana/

It appears that other plants produce things that directly and indirectly affect the Endocannabinoid system (ECS). The ECS is a system in our body which produces compounds or ligands that activate specific receptors. This system regulates important functions of mammals. If you have ever slept, eaten, forgot, or relaxed then you have used your ECS.

The receptors for cannabinoids are one of the most abundant receptors in the human brain and are expressed in nearly every tissue and cell. The two main receptors are the CB1 and CB2 receptor. CB1 is located in the brain and on neurons throughout the body, while the CB2 is mostly found in the immune system. Given the abundance of these receptors, its not hard to imagine that these receptors are important for something.   However, THC and other cannabis parts are not the only plant compounds which can affect the ECS. Other plants produce compounds which can change the production and breakdown of Anandamide. Anandamide activates the same receptor as THC and is one of many endogenous cannabinoids produced by our body.

The recent discovery of different plants with compounds that can modulate this system means we can no longer simply define plant cannabinoids as merely a product of cannabis. The authors propose that the term phytocannabinoid is more appropriate now that scientists have discovered that Beta-Caryophyllene activates the CB2 receptor and is among the most abundant plant essential oil component. Beta-caryophyllene in found in nearly all plants, in fact it was proposed years ago that it is a dietary cannabinoid.


----------



## Locked (Sep 19, 2014)

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1476-5381.2010.00745.x/abstract


----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2014)

my understanding, as rudimentary has it is, cb1 mostly delta 9 thc; cb2 mostly cbd


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 19, 2014)

What is this "cbd caps" at head shops, they say it is from Hemp so legal and hemp has cbd's according to them.  Sounds like getting cbd's from rope to me.


----------

